# Riding a mountain bike on the roads currently. Get a road bike?



## User48980 (22 Oct 2016)

Hello, In the past 4 months or so I have been getting into cycling quite a bit. Right now I cycle a cheap mountain bike. http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-vulcan-mens-mountain-bike

It was £400 when I got it this summer.

I have been contemplating getting a road bike. I am starting to feel really held back by this mountain bike. Id i give it my all complete energy, I can only usually hit around 27km/h and my average pace is only about 23km/h. I am cycling to get in shape and I enjoy it way more compared to when I used to run.

Should I get a road bike? or should I wait a few months maybe to see if I still want one?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## vickster (22 Oct 2016)

Only 23kmh, that's nothing to be ashamed of

Put some slick tyres on it, if you don't go off road

Save up and get fit over the winter and treat yourself to a roadbike in the spring if still keen


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2016)

User48980 said:


> Hello, In the past 4 months or so I have been getting into cycling quite a bit. Right now I cycle a cheap mountain bike. http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-vulcan-mens-mountain-bike
> 
> It was £400 when I got it this summer.
> 
> ...


For fitness purposes a slightly 'hefty' bike is good, like @vickster says put some 'faster' tyres on (make sure they're pumped up to near their 'Max Rated Pressure' too) but at this time of year a MTB/Hybrid is probably better than a road bike with the weather.


----------



## dim (22 Oct 2016)

use the mountain bike during winter. If you need to replace the tyres, fit Schwalbe Marathon Supreme .... this will increase your speed by approx 3-5km/hr 

save up in the meantime, and in spring buy a good used roadbike off ebay or gumtree


----------



## User16625 (22 Oct 2016)

User48980 said:


> Hello, In the past 4 months or so I have been getting into cycling quite a bit. *Right now I cycle a cheap mountain bike*. http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-vulcan-mens-mountain-bike
> 
> It was £400 when I got it this summer.
> 
> ...



Right now I have an expensive MTB, cost 4 digits anyway. One of the best bikes I have ever ridden but on the road its very sluggish and not so nice to ride. Definitely get a road bike. Keep the MTB for canal tracks or proper MTBing as they will always be a bit crap on the road, no matter how good they are. 

Also a road bike will be particularly enjoyable if the only thing you ever ridden on the road was a MTB. When I first tried a road bike I was amazed by how much difference there was. Get one now, dont even shut your computer down. Order one online.


----------



## Kajjal (22 Oct 2016)

I do both and find the road bike very useful for long road rides where the mountain bike would be too slow. Have a think about what style of road bike you want, they vary from cx / gravel bikes which handle smoother off road trails fine to head down road bikes. I bought a diverge as i wanted decent disc brakes, the ability to go off road and a smoother ride.


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Oct 2016)

I agree with @vickster's advice and that will also give you something to look forward to when spring arrives.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberknight (22 Oct 2016)

As @vickster says get some slicks 1st , it will make a lot of difference and can you lock the front suspension ?
I use schwable city jets .


----------



## mick1836 (22 Oct 2016)

I have a similar dilemma, about 2 years ago I resumed after *47 years  *cycling*  * for fitness and further weight loss and purchased a second hand Raleigh SUB hybrid MTB.
About 1 year later I changed the Raleigh for a Cube AMS 130 pro MTB, I fitted BOTH bikes with Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres. 

Now after doing over 6,000 miles on the Cube I'm now thinking of changing to a carbon road bike and I particularly like the look of the 2017 Cube Agree C-62 SL
Boy is this cycling lark addictive and expensive


----------



## Mrs M (22 Oct 2016)

I used to ride a mountain bike on the road, not fun 
Traded it in and bought a roadie in 2011 and love it.
I also have a Pashley which I ride for pure fun  
Pashley is also good for training purposes, as I sometimes take it on a "roadie route" then when I switch to the roadie, zooooommm!!!


----------



## mick1836 (22 Oct 2016)

I have just booked to hire a carbon frame road bike for 3 days at a local dealer to check out what the difference is like?


----------



## mjr (22 Oct 2016)

mick1836 said:


> I have just booked to hire a carbon frame road bike for 3 days at a local dealer to check out what the difference is like?


Good idea, but you probably should also hire steel and titanium ones to see which you prefer


----------



## sarahale (22 Oct 2016)

I'd wait until after winter in case you loose the bug as the weather changes. Also I find my mtb much better for riding in winter anyway due to bad weather and the rain washes all the rubbish onto the road meaning more punctures.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2016)

I went the other way, used to use the road bike but stopped enjoying it, so got a Cube mountain bike & love seeing lots of places I never would, but I only use the road to get between tracks.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Good idea, but you probably should also hire steel and titanium ones to see which you prefer


Bear in mind though a quality steel frame is probably out of his price range these days,


mick1836 said:


> I have just booked to hire a carbon frame road bike for 3 days at a local dealer to check out what the difference is like?



Whereas a Carbon jobbie can be knocked up in the Far East by unskilled labour a lot cheaper.


----------



## Kajjal (22 Oct 2016)

Phaeton said:


> I went the other way, used to use the road bike but stopped enjoying it, so got a Cube mountain bike & love seeing lots of places I never would, but I only use the road to get between tracks.



Thats exactly what i use my diverge for, the road bits fly by and can enjoy the off road parts.


----------



## Dan Morinary (22 Oct 2016)

I find a rigid steel frame mtb with slick tyres and mudguards the best "all round" bike, especially as winter kicks in. Helps tackle dodgy road surfaces with confidence and gives the option to shoot down towpaths or gravel tracks.

I only ride to commute or for fun these days and, as I'm not training seriously, I now find I store the road bike away over winter as the old workhorse is way more practical.


----------



## mick1836 (22 Oct 2016)

sarahale said:


> I'd wait until after winter in case you loose the bug as the weather changes. Also I find my mtb much better for riding in winter anyway due to bad weather and the rain washes all the rubbish onto the road meaning more punctures.



Winter what winter I'm in


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Oct 2016)

I started off with a "hybrid" that is essentially an MTB with road biased wheels and tyres.
Great bike on trails and light off road and to be fair it can cope with far more than you'd think.
But it's slow and under geared on road and the fixed riding position got wearing on longer rides
So after much thought I bought a road bike, which quickly became my go to bike once I'd got used to the differences.
Then a year later I went the whole hog and bought a carbon road bike and it's even better.


----------



## mick1836 (23 Oct 2016)

Whilst still on the subject of changing from a MTB to a road bike what are the members views on buying via the internet or mail order?

Both my sons insist I visit a cycle shop to be measured to get the correct bike only problem there is NON of my local cycle stores deal or stock the Make or Model I've got my eye on.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2016)

mick1836 said:


> Whilst still on the subject of changing from a MTB to a road bike what are the members views on buying via the internet or mail order?
> 
> Both my sons insist I visit a cycle shop to be measured to get the correct bike only problem there is NON of my local cycle stores deal or stock the Make or Model I've got my eye on.


Depends if you know what you want/need, if you do online, if you don't then lbs then support them by buying from them


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2016)

Your sons are right but if it's not possible, have a long chat with the shop selling the bike you want, providing all your measurements, height, inside leg, arm length, shoulder width etc. You've ridden roadbikes presumably?


----------



## mick1836 (23 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Your sons are right but if it's not possible, have a long chat with the shop selling the bike you want, providing all your measurements, height, inside leg, arm length, shoulder width etc. You've ridden roadbikes presumably?



Errrrr no, but this Tuesday I have booked to hire a carbon road bike from a local dealer. ?


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2016)

mick1836 said:


> Errrrr no, but this Tuesday I have booked to hire a carbon road bike from a local dealer. ?


The same one?


----------



## Slick (23 Oct 2016)

I would say it just depends on your own preference. When I started, everybody tried to talk me out of the roadie ( including the lbs owner, who only talked himself out of a sale). I love the road bike now, despite of all the misguided advice offered before I bought it. I bought a second hand mtb, just for a bit of exploring at the weekends but I just never took to it. My brother on the other hand has a whyte with 29 inch road tyres and he loves it. Horses for courses I'm afraid.


----------



## Brand X (23 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Only 23kmh, that's nothing to be ashamed of
> Put some slick tyres on it, if you don't go off road
> Save up and get fit over the winter and treat yourself to a roadbike in the spring if still keen



I agree with this - and 14mph is what I aspire to, I'm dead slow. Switch to a road bike or a hybrid when you're ready, but it you enjoy riding your current bike, stick at it for a while. BTW, road bikes are weird; next year I will have another go trying to use those strange drop handlebar things with their strangely positioned brakes, preferably without crashing.


----------



## mick1836 (24 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> The same one?



No, hiring the bike on Tuesday from a Spanish dealer, the one I hope to buy will be from a UK dealer when we return.


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2016)

I meant the same model


----------



## JtB (24 Oct 2016)

I can think of nothing (cycling related) more soul destroying than riding a mountain bike (even with slick tyres) on roads. I have a similar mountain bike with front suspension which is great off road, but as soon as I take it on the road it saps all my energy and provides zero sense of achievement in return. You pedal like mad to move forward and then as soon as you stop pedalling the bike very quickly grinds to a halt. The knobbly tyres suck the road, but even with slicks the geometry and gearing is all wrong and the bike is just to heavy and squishy.


----------



## macp (24 Oct 2016)

I have been using a Specialized rockhopper MTB to commute with slick tyres and its heavy and the gear range is all wrong. Its good from a training point of view and I could change the cassette but its still a heavy brute. Im now at the point of selling and changing maybe to a cheap road bike or sell both my bikes and getting a 'do it all' bike.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Oct 2016)

macp said:


> I have been using a Specialized rockhopper MTB to commute with slick tyres and its heavy and the gear range is all wrong. Its good from a training point of view and I could change the cassette but its still a heavy brute. Im now at the point of selling and changing maybe to a cheap road bike or sell both my bikes and getting a 'do it all' bike.



This thread reminds me of some sage advice from the manager of my local bike shop:

"No one ever got fit riding a light bike."


----------



## macp (24 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> This thread reminds me of some sage advice from the manager of my local bike shop:
> 
> "No one ever got fit riding a light bike."


Nope but if it aint enjoyable......


----------



## Slick (24 Oct 2016)

macp said:


> I have been using a Specialized rockhopper MTB to commute with slick tyres and its heavy and the gear range is all wrong. Its good from a training point of view and I could change the cassette but its still a heavy brute. Im now at the point of selling and changing maybe to a cheap road bike or sell both my bikes and getting a 'do it all' bike.



That's the one I have. It's okay for short Sunday jaunts with hwsbo but as you say, pretty useless for anything else.


----------



## Sixmile (26 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> This thread reminds me of some sage advice from the manager of my local bike shop:
> 
> "No one ever got fit riding a light bike."


 
Was he trying to sell you a 16kg mountain bike that he had had in the store for a few years?


----------



## User48980 (16 Nov 2016)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the comments. 

I dove in and bought one two weeks ago. I am so happy I did! its like a whole new level of fun.
it is the Btwin, ultra 700 af.






I did my longest ride yet today on it. 

31 miles, though it was quite a slow time. 2:27

Bear in mind there was a lot of hills.


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Nov 2016)

Road bike gearing is better than mtb gearing on the road and drop bars on a road bike gives you more positions to be comfortable while riding too.. so my answer is get a road bike?


----------



## User48980 (17 Nov 2016)

Boon 51 said:


> Road bike gearing is better than mtb gearing on the road and drop bars on a road bike gives you more positions to be comfortable while riding too.. so my answer is get a road bike?


 I guess you didn't read the post above. I already got a road bike


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Nov 2016)

I'm sorry I thought the vote was for getting a road bike or not? must of miss read it ..


----------



## User48980 (17 Nov 2016)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm sorry I thought the vote was for getting a road bike or not? must of miss read it ..


Well it was more of a poll to see if I should get one since i was just riding a mountain bike at the time.

The question was underneath the poll.


----------



## JtB (17 Nov 2016)

Well at least this poll has a happy ending which is more than I can say for the US presidential elections and the EU referendum. ;-)


----------



## DEFENDER01 (17 Nov 2016)

JtB said:


> Well at least this poll has a happy ending which is more than I can say for the US presidential elections and the EU referendum. ;-)


The EU referendum result hasn't started so we don't know the ending.
At the rate things are going we may never know.
Perhaps they will have referendum to see if we want another referendum.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Nov 2016)

If you want to start thinking about doing any sort of distances and / or speeds, you will need to think about a road bike. If you go for a cyclocross, or 'adventure / gravel' bike, you'll keep some of the versatility of the mountain bike, but be less compromised in terms of distance / speed. The best time to look for a CX bike is at the end of the CX 'season' (March /April time), as the prices should hopefully come down a bit.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Nov 2016)

User48980 said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for all the comments.
> 
> I dove in and bought one two weeks ago. I am so happy I did! its like a whole new level of fun.
> it is the Btwin, ultra 700 af.
> ...


That's a great bike, good VFM as wel.


----------



## BrumJim (15 Dec 2016)

Don't get a road bike.
If you do, you'll forget about just commuting, and start going out on leisure rides. And then start riding longer and longer distances. And what is worse, you'll enjoy it. Then you'll be looking at 50 mile rides, which is the start of a long, slippery slope.

DON'T DO IT!!!

(Oh, I see I'm too late. Oh well!)


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (15 Dec 2016)

So Carerra to Btwin ?
What is it with Retail Park bikes ?
Do people pick up a bike whilst out for the groceries ?


----------



## KneesUp (16 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> So Carerra to Btwin ?
> What is it with Retail Park bikes ?
> Do people pick up a bike whilst out for the groceries ?


Does that horse of yours cost a lot to look after? It's quite high.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> So Carerra to Btwin ?
> What is it with Retail Park bikes ?
> Do people pick up a bike whilst out for the groceries ?


No. Some people know how badly mugged off they get by 'big brand' bike manufacturers. They actually understand about bikes, and know about value for money.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (16 Dec 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> No. Some people know how badly mugged off they get by 'big brand' bike manufacturers. They actually understand about bikes, and know about value for money.



Oh right.
And here is me thinking it was down to lack of imagination and going for the easiest option.
Silly me.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Oh right.
> And here is me thinking it was down to lack of imagination and going for the easiest option.
> Silly me.


Yes silly you. The big brands are pretty much casting pearls before swine, they don't mind, they are selling bikes. I don't mind, because there are some cracking second hand bikes at bargain prices, as soon as the people buying their expensive sticker sets, realise that cycling isn't actually as easy / cheap as they were led to believe, and that fishing is a far easier and cheaper option. People with a bit of imagination/ sense, who are starting out with cycling, realise that a lot of bikes are made by the big name bike manufacturers, for 'retail park' bike suppliers, and that they can get the same bike, often with better bits on it, minus the stickers, for a much lower price, and therefore, if they decide that cycling isn't for them after all ( and it isn't everybody's cup of tea, unfortunately), they don't waste quite so much money, because the price they get for their (lightly) used bike, is closer to what they paid for it.


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Oh right.
> And here is me thinking it was down to lack of imagination and going for the easiest option.
> Silly me.


That might be true for Halfords, but going to Decathlon to buy a bike actually seems to require more thought than just buying a Specialized Allez from the LBS, simply because there are few stores


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (16 Dec 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes silly you. The big brands are pretty much casting pearls before swine, they don't mind, they are selling bikes. I don't mind, because there are some cracking second hand bikes at bargain prices, as soon as the people buying their expensive sticker sets, realise that cycling isn't actually as easy / cheap as they were led to believe, and that fishing is a far easier and cheaper option. People with a bit of imagination/ sense, who are starting out with cycling, realise that a lot of bikes are made by the big name bike manufacturers, for 'retail park' bike suppliers, and that they can get the same bike, often with better bits on it, minus the stickers, for a much lower price, and therefore, if they decide that cycling isn't for them after all ( and it isn't everybody's cup of tea, unfortunately), they don't waste quite so much money, because the price they get for their (lightly) used bike, is closer to what they paid for it.





vickster said:


> That might be true for Halfords, but going to Decathlon to buy a bike actually seems to require more thought than just buying a Specialized Allez from the LBS, simply because there are few stores



Actually,that's well put by the both of you.
I suppose back in 1992 I knew I wanted to do MTB'ing,so bought the right tools straightaway.
So I didn't buy a a throwaway bike if I didn't take to it.
I wasn't exactly flush either,earning about 90 quid a week,but I didn't spend lots thus having the money to do so.
I have ridden a Rockrider,Hoodoo and a Vulcan as Demo's and the ride and quality were questionable.
But I suppose that's off the back of having ridden more expensive bikes.
But don't get me started on Giant.
Awful generic pish bikes.


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2016)

I would think bikes have improved since 1992, including those from Halfords (dk when Decathlon came to the UK)

I can't bear Specialized, but I wouldn't buy a Btwin either (just dull styling to me)


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (16 Dec 2016)

It's all about opinions @vickster ,albeit mine being a tiny bit crass.
People would probably say my choices over that period of time wouldn't float their boat.
I'll get the fark out of Dodge now.


----------

